

NSA Reform Dies in the Senate - NickSarath
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/18/nsa-reform-dies-in-the-senate/

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8627538](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8627538).

